# Mit dem MTB zur Innsbrucker Hütte: Brauche Hilfe



## bikerhiker (7. August 2007)

Servus allerseits,

wir haben - wenns Wetter hoffentlich passt-  am kommenden WE ein Kombi-Projekt vor: Wir wollen auf die Ilmspitze kraxeln und so weit wie möglich den Zustieg zur Wand mit dem MTB zeitlich verkürzen. Wir müßten auf jeden Fall zur Innsbrucker Hütte.

Ein Startpunkt im Tal wäre ja Gschnitz. Nach meinen Infos würde man zu Fuß von Gschnitz aus  ca. 3 Stunden zu Fuß zur Innsbrucker Hütte brauchen, wobei es neben dem alten Weg  (Start ab Gh Feuerstein) auch einen neuen geben soll, der im Ort hinter der Kirche losgehen soll. Genial wäre es, wenn wir diesen Weg nicht zu Fuß, sondern mit dem Bike machen könnten.

Ist vielleicht schon jemand mit dem MTB zur Innsbrucker Hütte gefahren und kann mir sagen, ob das überhaupt machbar ist? Also, ab einer Steigung von 15-20% sind wir zu Fuß genauso schnell wie mit dem Rad und wenn der Weg dann auch noch zum holprigen, schmalen Pfad werden sollte, dann müßten wir  schon früher schieben. Außerdem wollen wir ja auch wieder runterfahren und sind noch eher Anfänger bezüglich steiler Singletrails... 

Falls es doch zu steil und unwegsam wäre: Kann man den Weg evtl. teilweise fahren und das Rad an einer Zwischenstation abstellen? (Alm, oder wenn es waldig ist, dachte ich daran, die Räder evtl auch an Bäumen zu sichern)

Oder gäbe es noch Alternativ-Routen? Habe gehört, dass man übers Pinnistal, Pinnisalm, Karalm mit dem MTB fahren kann, aber dann müßten wir wohl ab Neustift-Neder losfahren und würden wahrscheinlich zeitlich insgesamt nichts verkürzen können, oder?

Also, für Tips, Erfahrungen, Ideen wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar. 

Viele Grüße aus München sagt der bikerhiker


----------



## Neu_hier (7. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor auf dem Habicht zu steigen, von Gschnitz aus. War zwar noch nicht dort, aber wenn ich auf meiner Karte Schaue so ist ein Höhenunterschid von >1000 m(Gschnitz im Tal - N. Hütte). Der Weg vom Ghf. Feuerstein zieht sich die ganze zeit in serpentinen 
direkt auf die Innsbrucker Hütte. Also ich glaube das ist zu Fuß schon anstregend genung. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Hütte vom Stubeital aus zu erreichen von Neustift/Neder aus fährt bis auf eine gewisse Höhe ein Bus hoch. Ob man danach 
noch mit dem Bike weiterkommt k.A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerhiker (7. August 2007)

@Neu_hier

danke Dir für die Info. Also, den Weg von Gschnitz / Feuerstein können wir wohl knicken mit dem MTB. Den Weg müßten wir dann wohl latschen.

Hm, und diesen "neuen Weg" von Gschnitz aus (angeblich geht der hinter der Kirche im Ort los) kennst Du nicht zufällig, oder?

Übers Stubaital von Neustift / Neder aus kann man wohl laut bergsteigen.at mit dem MTB bis hinauf zur Karalm fahren (zu Fuß für diesen Abschnitt nach meinen Infos ca. 3 Stunden), aber die Karalm ist dann immer noch 1,5 Stunden von der Innsbrucker Hütte weg. Und ich schätze fast, nachdem, was Du über den anderen Weg erzählst, daß der Wegabschnitt von der Karalm bis zur Innsbrucker Hütte auch nicht flacher sein wird, sodaß man diesen Abschnitt wieder latschen müßte. Zeitlich wird man sich insgesamt dann wohl nix groß sparen gegenüber dem Fußmarsch von Gschnitz...

Von einem Bus habe ich noch nichts gehört, weißt Du da Näheres, wie weit der fährt?

Danke, bikerhiker


----------



## Neu_hier (7. August 2007)

bikerhiker schrieb:


> @Neu_hier
> 
> danke Dir für die Info. Also, den Weg von Gschnitz / Feuerstein können wir wohl knicken mit dem MTB. Den Weg müßten wir dann wohl latschen.


Wie gesagt laut Karte ja


bikerhiker schrieb:


> Hm, und diesen "neuen Weg" von Gschnitz aus (angeblich geht der hinter der Kirche im Ort los) kennst Du nicht zufällig, oder?


Leider nein, würde mich auch interessieren. Was mir grad noch eingefallen ist.
Es gibt von Gschnitz aus einen Materiallift zur N. Hütte, für einen kleinen Obolus kann man sich den Rucksack hoch transportieren lasssen, ob Bikes auch machbar sind und ob es Sinn macht ....


bikerhiker schrieb:


> Übers Stubaital von Neustift / Neder aus kann man wohl laut bergsteigen.at mit dem MTB bis hinauf zur Karalm fahren (zu Fuß für diesen Abschnitt nach meinen Infos ca. 3 Stunden), aber die Karalm ist dann immer noch 1,5 Stunden von der Innsbrucker Hütte weg. Und ich schätze fast, nachdem, was Du über den anderen Weg erzählst, daß der Wegabschnitt von der Karalm bis zur Innsbrucker Hütte auch nicht flacher sein wird, sodaß man diesen Abschnitt wieder latschen müßte. Zeitlich wird man sich insgesamt dann wohl nix groß sparen gegenüber dem Fußmarsch von Gschnitz...


Wahrscheinlich nicht, der Weg von Gschnitz ist zwar sehr steil, laut Karte, aber dafür sehr direkt 
Laut Karte liegt die Karalm auf 17xx, die I. Hütte auf 23xx. Die Steigung wird hier wohl etwas milder sein den vom Weg ist es etwa gleich weit zur N. Hütte wie von Gschnitz aus. Obwohl ein zwei steile Anstiege sind erkennbar.


bikerhiker schrieb:


> Von einem Bus habe ich noch nichts gehört, weißt Du da Näheres, wie weit der fährt?


Der Bus fährt bis zur Pinnisalm (1560 m), siehe hier  (unter Bergtour, Habicht, der weg auf dem Habicht geht über die Innsbrucker Hütte)


bikerhiker schrieb:


> Danke, bikerhiker


Gern geschehen, mein Wissen bezieht sich auf Kartenstudium + Erfahrungsberichte  + Internet.

Vielleicht hat jemand im Forum noch weitere Infos, der "neue" Weg von Gschnitz aus auf die Innsbrucker Hütte würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Neu_hier (7. August 2007)

Nachtrag, auf der Karte ist noch ein weg, von Gschnitz/Miterhof auf die I. Hütte, da ist auch eine Kirche am Weganfang. 

Dieser weg sieht auch recht steil aus, im gegensatz zu dem zuerst beschriebenen der recht parallel unterhalb von der Matialseilbahn verläuft, fängt er etwas früher im Tal an und geht schräg den Berg rauf.


----------



## bikerhiker (8. August 2007)

Neu_hier schrieb:


> Nachtrag, auf der Karte ist noch ein weg, von Gschnitz/Miterhof auf die I. Hütte, da ist auch eine Kirche am Weganfang.
> 
> Dieser weg sieht auch recht steil aus, im gegensatz zu dem zuerst beschriebenen der recht parallel unterhalb von der Matialseilbahn verläuft, fängt er etwas früher im Tal an und geht schräg den Berg rauf.



Genau, das ist der "neue Weg". Auf http://www.innsbrucker-huette.at, dort unter "Aufstieg" heißt es aber: 

Im Juni 2004 konnten wir den neu angelegten Panorama-Wanderweg vom Gschnitztal eröffnen. Neben den bestehenden Möglichkeiten die Innsbrucker Hütte entweder vom Pinnistal oder vom Gschnitztal (Gasthof Feuerstein) zu erreichen, gibt es nun eine dritte, landschaftlich äußerst attraktive Alternative. Der Ausgangspunkt befindet sich ca. 200 m taleinwärts rechts hinter der Kirche von Gschnitz, welcher gut durch ein Schild gekennzeichnet ist. Der *sehr breit angelegte Weg* führt zunächst *gleichmäßig ansteigend* durch einen Wald hinauf zu den "Bergmadern" der Gschnitzer Bauern. Vorbei an einigen Heustadeln und mitten durch schöne Bergwiesen geht es nun *gemütlich weiter bergauf* bis hin zu den so genannten "3 Schwestern", einer auffalenden dreier Kalkfelsformation am Wegesrand. Stetig unterhalb der pittoresken Kalkfelsformationen des beeindruckenden Ilmspitzkammes erreicht man schließlich nach ca. 3 h Gehzeit die Innsbrucker Hütte auf 2.369 m Seehöhe. Also doch eine Chance fürs Bike?

Wobei es auf der gleichen Seite an anderer Stelle sowie auch bei bergsteigen.at über den älteren Weg heißt:

Vom Gasthof Feuerstein in Gschnitz-Obertal ein paar Schritte taleinwärts zur Materialseilbahn (Rucksacktransport möglich). Hier zweigt der neue, bequeme Weg zur Hütte ab. Er wurde erst 1997/1998 neu errichtet und führt in *angenehmer Steigung *zur Innsbrucker Hütte. Das Foto auf der Seite der I Hütte sieht aber sehr steil aus, zumindest für Radler.  Na gut, die gehen einfach von Wanderern aus. Von Bikern schreiben die dort nix...

Trotzdem hoffe ich, daß sich vielleicht einer im Forum findet, der da schon mal mit dem Bike gefahren ist und mir was drüber erzählen kann...

Gut ist aber der Service mit dem Rucksacktransport. Das entlastet ja schonmal ein wenig...

Bei der Gelegenheit: Was ist die N.Hütte?

Gute Nacht, bikerhiker


----------



## herms (8. August 2007)

Hi,


also ich bin die Innsbruckerhütte schon vom Gschnitztal und vom Pinnistal aus gegangen.
Von Gschnitz ist es zu Fuss schon sehr rustikal,....mit dem Bike ----No Way .......ich kenne da keinen Weg der "nicht so steil" sein soll. Vor allem bist du da ab ca.1800 teilweise auf losen Schotterpfaden unterwegs.
Von Neder aus bist du mit dem Bike in ca. 45 Minuten auf der Karalm. Von da geht es tatsächlich nur noch zu Fuss weiter.......schätze so 1,5 Stunden.

Aber wenn ihr mit halbwegs normaler Kondi ausgestattet seid dann seit ihr von Gschnitz aus zu Fuss in ca. 2 Stunden oben. Die Bikes könnt ihr da aber vergessen 

LG
Herms


----------



## bikerhiker (8. August 2007)

Hi Herms,

danke Dir, alles klar. Dein Erfahrungsbericht bestätigt meine bisherigen Vermutungen. Rein zeitlich werden wir nichts gut machen können. Dann können wir uns jetzt höchstens noch überlegen, ob die Kombi biken bis Karalm + zu Fuß bis I.Hütte unterm Strich vielleicht weniger anstrengend ist, v.a. wenn man auch den Abstieg einrechnet als wenn man alles zu Fuß von Gschnitz aus macht. Eine Abwechslung wäre das Biken alle mal, denke ich.

Für die Variante Karalm spräche evtl. noch, daß man angeblich im Abstieg von der Ilmspitze eine Abkürzung zur Karalm gehen kann, ohne vorher über die Innsbruckker Hütte gehen zu müssen. Aber da müßte ich wohl mal am besten mit dem Hüttenwirt telefonieren, der die Route angeblich kennen soll.

So long, bikerhiker


----------



## Neu_hier (13. September 2007)

Hallo, wie war die Tour?

Ich werde am Sa. auf der Innsbrucker Hütte sein, auf der HP der Hütte habe 
ich dieses Bild entdeckt.

Kommentar: 

September
2 Mountainbiker habens bis zu uns auf die Hütte geschafft! Hut ab kann man da nur sagen, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Räder herauf getragen werden musste

War ihr das? Ich meine das mit September würde ja passen


----------



## MTBMax (13. September 2007)

Neu_hier schrieb:


>



Der Federweg ist etwas ungleich verteilt...


----------



## bikerhiker (13. September 2007)

nö, leider waren wir das nicht. An dem betreffenden WE 11/12.08. war nämlich Sauwetter. - also nix mit Ilmspitze. Und danach war keine Zeit mehr  und jetzt hats auch schon bis auf 1500m geschneit.    

Außerdem wären wir dann doch lieber nur bis zur Karalm gefahren, wie ich uns kenne, denn auf Bockschleppen hätte ich wohl nicht so viel Bock gehabt. 

hehe, der mit der blauen Jacke möchte ich nicht sein. Ich habe zwar ein Hardtail, aber auch noch auf die Federgabel zu verzichten..., mir reichen schon meine Druckstellen am Hintern. 

Aber Danke der Nachfrage. Naja, vielleicht haben sich die Beiden ja von diesem Thread inspirieren lassen. Meinen Respekt haben sie.

so long, bikerhiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neu_hier (17. September 2007)

Hehe, also aufi wäre mir das stare Bike, von dem Biker in blau lieber 

Schnee gab es oben genug, ja!  Aber ich hatte ein Traumwetter Gestern.
Keine Wolke am Himmel, so dass wir den Habicht besteigen konnten. Ein Traum.
Leicht war es dennoch nicht wegen den vielen sehr steilen Schneefeldern, welche auch noch sehr ausgesetzt sind, und in einem 500> hm Abhang enden. Bei Schnee steigt der Schwierigkeitsgrad enorm, was aber den Vorteil hat dass nicht so viele Leute unterwegs sind.


Ilmspitze, wäre auch machbar gewesen, ist jedenfalls ein lohnendes Ziel, jedoch ist ein Kletterset unumgänglich.

Witziger Weise, waren die Südalpen in Wolken gehüllt, und über den Nordalpen war ein klarer Himmel.

Achja, Bikes habe ich oben nicht gesehen.


----------

